
LinkedIn deletes Donald Trump news page - sparkzilla
http://newslines.org/blog/linkedin-deletes-donald-trump-news-page/
======
sparkzilla
Update: LinkedIn just deleted all of my newslines. Over 20,000 followers, six
months work, and hundreds of hours spent trying to build an audience. All
gone. And likely prompted by their censorship of Donald Trump.

I urge anyone thinking of making content on LinkedIn not to even consider it.
Utter bastards.

------
chinese_dan
This is what a 'rigged' election looks like.

